# Thank you! TTOC members pack arrived!



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

Many thanks to the individual(s), whom ever it may be, for getting my membership pack to me so damn quickly! Wow.

Cant wait to get my tax disc holder and badges on. The missus has referred to me as a "geek" which means she will have to be punished with un-announced 2nd gear foot-to-the-floor moments, which she hates. :lol:

I'd love to get my membership number as my signature as many others have. May someone nudge me in the right direction for this please?

Also, I'm still a little confused by the market place regulations. I understand the reasoning, rightly or wrongly for limiting access, but as a now fully paid up member and having submitted all my details in order to recieve my members pack, am I now granted access or must I keep posting for the forseeable future. Not a poke, just a genuine question - I understand this subject has caused some friction, just seeking clarification. 

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know these with lumpy and bumpy private jet people aren't techy at all lol I'll sort out your sig for you


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> I don't know these with lumpy and bumpy private jet people aren't techy at all lol I'll sort out your sig for you


Haha! I prefer the big heavy metal bits....anything with wires is voodoo, frankly!

Spot on! Thank you! Do you need my number or can you simply access it and do it?

Regards
Jim


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't hang about, do you!? :lol:

Many thanks again.

Jim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

teccyjim said:


> Don't hang about, do you!? :lol:
> 
> Many thanks again.
> 
> Jim


Last time I hung about was trying to get into the airshow two years ago ,three hours from the A1 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

At least you don't have to work the air show. :evil:

Any clarification on the classifieds section? Unless I'm mis-reading it, I should now have access? I have read another thread where it states I still have to reach the required post count, despite having paid my membership fee and submitting my details?

Jim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

teccyjim said:


> At least you don't have to work the air show. :evil:
> 
> Any clarification on the classifieds section? Unless I'm mis-reading it, I should now have access? I have read another thread where it states I still have to reach the required post count, despite having paid my membership fee and submitting my details?
> 
> Jim


You should have full access


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

All working now, thank you! Found many needed parts....thankfully payday has arrived. 

Regards,
Jim


----------

